# Books You've Read more Than Once - Come Tell Us



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Books that stand up for multiple readings are books that generally effect your life, and books you would recommend readily to others: I'll show you mine, if you show me yours. 

*Lord of the Rings* - 37 reads



*HARRY POTTER (sorry no Kindle) all 7* 5 reads

The dark Tower Series - 4 reads

      











That's enough for now. I'll add others later.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

edwpat said:


> That's enough for now. I'll add others later.


Or give someone else a chance. 

I've re-read the Foundation series and the Thomas Covenant Series.

 

Foundation seems to be Kindled. . .at least the Title/Initial volume. Thomas Covenant, not so much. The link above is to the First Volume of the First Trilogy, paper version.

Ann


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

From your list, _Dark Tower_ Series (3 times), Harry Potter (various, some of them 3 times, others twice), Stephen King's _On Writing_ (twice)..

Other Stephen King...
_Insomnia,_ _The Long Walk_ (x4) and The Running Man (x3) - all brilliant, IMO.



*cough cough* Twilight Series, 4 times (got a little obsessed with Edward there for a while)


_Swan Song_, Robert McCammon x 2 (no Kindle edition) 

_The Day of the Triffids _and _The Midwich Cuckoos_ John Wyndham (x2 each) and The Chrysalids a few times but it's not on Kindle yet


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow this could take some time 

The whole series









 LotR 

The entire Valdemar series by Mercedes Lackey http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41VJZTA39FL._SL500_AA240_.jpg

I know there are several others but most are now out of print.

theresam


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert Heinlein - all of his books, especially Moon is a Harsh Mistress, Glory Road, and Door into Summer.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok I am pretty new so I am not up to speed on how to do links, so I am just doing a list.


V.C. Andrews- The Flowers in The Attic Series Not on the Kindle

Steven King- The Stand

Judith Guesto- Ordinary People

Stephenie Meyer- The Twilight Series

I know there are more,( I name them off to my husband every time he complains about my books), I just can't think of them now.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

How much time do you have? Here are a few, certainly not all.

The entire series, not just this specific one. I have not read many of the newer ones since they were not written by Anne


Anne of Green Gables series, Gone with the Wind, a lot of Piers Anthony, Where the Red Fern Grows, The Outlander Series, Twilight Series, Harry Potter Series, Lord of the Ring Series....

It will be interesting to see how this ends since the author died and someone else is going to finish the series


My grandmother sent this series to my mom when I was about 12, I picked them up to read and my gram was horrified...not exactly reading for a 12 year old. Still, I liked the series and they hold sentimental value to me. I recently got them on ebay. My 12 yr old ambition was to read them in French. I got over it. 
Anqelique Series by Sergeanne Golon. They are long out of print now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you have a couple of days for me to list them?

I have about 1200 books on my shelves, and I've reread about 80% of them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, my. In the PK (pre-Kindle) days, I read tons of books over and over. Now, there are just too many freebies and new ones to try. I do keep saying I need to re-read the whole Harry Potter series, though... (only read _Deathly Hallows_ once).


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

The Wheel of Time serious by Robert Jordon, started reading this with the first paperback run of EoTW, it was promoted as a trilogy. Ha!

Harry Potter and the Lord of the Rings (of course)

The Pern books by Anne McCaffery, although I don't really care for the ones written with/by her son

Pretty much everything written by Stephen King, but the Stand will always be my favorite with the Dark Tower Series a close second.


The Kushiel series by Jacqueline Carey


The Honor Harrington saga by David Weber


Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series by Tad Williams


The Saga of Recluce and Corean Chronicles by L. E. Modesitt
 

Song of Fire and Ice by George R.R. Martin


The Samaria Series by Sharon Shinn


For my husband
The Dresden Files


Codex Alera


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

oooh I forgot about Ann of Greengables, just read that one again when I first got my kindle.  

you just made me remember: Rescuee by Ann McCaffery don't think it's in print anymore. Also by Ann McCaffery
crystal Singer  
Freedom series


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

To Kill A Mockingbird

If only I could write 1/10th as well......

Such high aspirations.......

Little Women

The Road, which I bought for several family members......


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Do you have a couple of days for me to list them?
> 
> I have about 1200 books on my shelves, and I've reread about 80% of them.


Me too, Gertie, although I don't have any idea how many books I have. I do have a list that I read every year, so I'll put that here:
1. LOTR 
2. The Chronicles of Narnia
3. The Anne of Green Gables series

AND I'm currently re-reading A Wrinkle in Time during silent reading time at school.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Most of the books I have re-read I read first when I was young:

many Nancy Drews (I know, not great literature but they are stories that I enjoyed)
*Harriet the Spy* and *The Long Secret* by Louise Fitzhugh
Up a Road Slowly by Irene Hunt

as an adult I have read the Harry Potter books multiple times except for the last one. I only read that once.

I have read *In Cold Blood *several times and bought that in a Kindle edition, thinking I'd like to read it again. Same for *Gone With the Wind.*

I read *Catcher in the Rye *a bunch of times when I was young, but somehow, can't get into it anymore.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

The entire Flowers In The Attic series by VC Andrews

The entire Mitford Series by Jan Karon

Fried Green Tomatos at Whistle Stop Cafe by Fannie Flagg

Welcome to the World Baby Girl! by Fannie Flagg

The Yada Yada Prayer Group series by Neta Jackson

****************************************

I, too keep saying that I need to reread the Harry Potter series but not having it on Kindle pushes it way down on the list of "to read". Lugging those hardbacks around after having my Sookie for 3 1/2 months is not an exciting idea....


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I read most books I like more than once, but here are three books I've read more than three times:

*The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak

*Code of the Woosers* - PG Wodehouse

*Isabelle the Navigator* - Luke Davies


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Stephen King...The Stand
Robert Heinlein...Stranger in a Strange Land

Um

Oh man, I have a brain cramp and can't think of more off the top of my head. Those are two I really wish would become available for the Kindle.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So many great books, and I've checked out many that I haven;t read for my collection. Keep 'em coming.

Ed P


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

When I got my kindle, I decided to reread a bunch of the classics that I read in high school, but didn't remember very well. So far I have finished one:


I am currently rereading another one:


I have read all of the Harry Potter books a least twice (except # 7)

These two I read to each of my kids at different times.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Maxx:

You inspired me to remember another one I've read 4 times:



and might I recommend this Kindle book (outstanding) for $ .99



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Do you have a couple of days for me to list them?
> 
> I have about 1200 books on my shelves, and I've reread about 80% of them.


Ditto. Except we haven't inventoried ours lately, and my reread percentage is probably 95%+ for mine and well over 50% for hubby's (he's got a little too much military stuff in there--he probably thinks I have a little too much fantasy). Heck, I'm currently rereading Naomi Novik's Temeraire series right now on the Kindle!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

A Wrinkle in Time ...I first read it in grade school (maybe 3rd grade) and I still re-read it often and Love it all over again each time.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Many of Asimov's

foundation series
Robot series
many of his other works. 
The Hobbit/Lord of the Rings, 30 somthing times
Stranger in a strange land, Glory road
Battlefield earth
Several others, but it is getting late for the old brain to function.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The Rowan Series -- Anne McCaffrey
Crystal Singer Series (the only one of my McCaffrey favorites that is in Kindle format)
Dragonsinger Series


Black Jewel Trilogy -- Anne Bishop 


Illusions -- Richard Bach (not on Kindle yet)

I'm really picky and don't often read a book twice, but then I hate to be told something twice. A book really has to say something different to me each time I read it for me to read it more than once. The above list do that for me.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Temeraire is one of my all time favorites among recent titles. I've only read it once through the series, but its up for another re-read, if I didn;t have a TBR pile a mile high.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My grandson was here a couple of weeks ago and I reread this one about 40 times in three days.


I have reread the Little House series many times over the years.

Rosamund Pilcher is one of my favorite authors and I have probably read each of her books 3 or 4 times. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


>


Oh, well, if we're counting that sort of book. . . .it's safe to say that I've ready pretty much every Dr. Suess several hundred times! LOL! "Did I ever tell you of Mrs. McCave who had twenty three sons and she named them all Dave?" or The Sneetches, and the pale green pants with no body inside them, "I got brickles in my britches but I stayed there anyway". Actually, my whole family can recite large portions of all of these books.

And to think that I saw it on Mulberry Street. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I guess I should not be surprised by this thread. I would assume we are all avid readers since we all have a Kindle. It is interesting that so many books that I have read multiple times have come up on this thread. I guess it goes to show that good books really do appeal to a wide range of readers.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I tend to re-read some of my stuff on a regular basis.  Some of them have already been mentioned, but I'm going to list them anyway 

Harry Potter
LOTR
Terry Pratchett
Raymond Feist's Riftworld series, including the ones he coauthored with Janny Wurts (some on Kindle, but not the early ones)
Mary Higgins Clark
Carol Higgins Clark
Mercedes Lackey (Valdemar, the Elemental Masters, and her Five Hundred Kingdoms stories)
Anne McCaffrey (the early Dragonriders -wishing the Harper Hall trilogy was on Kindle- and Crystal Singer)
Donna Andrews
Sue Grafton (the earlier ones again)
Robert Jordan
Angie Sage's Septimus Heap
Cornelia Funke's Inkheart (didn't really like the other two)
Joanne Fluke
Piers Anthony (Incarnations of Immortality and the early Xanth books)
Robert Asprin's Myth series
Katherine Kurtz's Deryni books
Terry Brooks (Magic Kingdom and Shannara)

I'm sure there are more, my mind is just blank right now...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've read the first "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny probably around 20 times since I first read it in the mid '70s. (I would guess I've read the 2nd "Amber" series maybe 7-8 times.)
I've read all 30+ books in Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series at least 3 times, most 4 or 5 times. I've also read his _Good Omens_ (co-authored with Neil Gaiman) about half a dozen times.
Way back when I used to read Tolkien's "LotR" trilogy about once a year, but I've only read it once in the last 8 years or so.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm...I would need a lot more time to list them all but these come to mind...

The Pern Books
The Honor Harrington Saga
The Blending Series (Sharon Green)
Most of Mercedes Lackey's books
The Pip and Flinx books
The Incanations of Immortality books
and .... and ...and....


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

The original cyberspace trilogy by William Gibson (many times over the years)

- *Neuromancer*
- *Count Zero*
- *Mona Lisa Overdrive*

Oddly the first two works are available on Kindle and the third is not.

The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant series by Stephen R. Donaldson

- *Lord Foul's Bane*
- *The Illearth War*
- *The Power That Preserves*

- *The Wounded Land*
- *The One Tree*
- *White Gold Wielder*

The original Book of the New Sun series by Gene Wolfe

- *The Shadow of the Torturer*
- *The Claw of the Conciliator*
- *The Sword of the Lictor*
- *The Citadel of the Autarch*

A good number of the Discworld novels by Terry Pratchett (in particular the first 10 or so)

Various Hammer's Slammers novels and anthologies by David Drake

*Starship Troopers* by Robert Heinlein
*Childhood's End* by Arthur C. Clarke
*The Man In the High Castle* by Phillip K. Dick
*Lord of Light* - Roger Zelazny
*Red Storm Rising* - Tom Clancy
*Summer of Night* - Dan Simmons

Some of the ones that come readily to mind.

- Walter.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Of the 4,000+ books I've accumulated over the last 60 years or so, most of them have been read at least twice. Authors I re-read on a _regular_ basis would be:

Rex Stout
Roger Zelazny
Clifford D. Simak
John Dickson Carr
Ellery Queen
Arthur Conan Doyle
Wilson Tucker
A. E. van Vogt (sorry, I know he's a crappy writer with terrible style, maybe it's like watching a train wreck)
Leigh Brackett
Henry Kuttner

And probably several more whose names escape me at the moment.

Mike


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, wow.  Where to start...

Several Asimov books, the robot series but also others.  All seven of the Foundation books, though I can't seem to get through the three extras written by newer authors even once.

Every Heinlein I could track down  --  own them all, reread them all.

I also reread the Rama series, just to see what it was that I missed the first time...  apparently nothing, it was bad the second time around too.  (Started great, went downhill from there with each book.)

A bunch of Christie, Doyle, Chandler, and Chase novels.

Dumas  --  Lady Hamilton, and Three Musketeers.

Various books that can't be mentioned by name in a family-friendly thread.

Cliff Stoll, The Cuckoo's Egg, about early computer espionage.  A good read.  I reread it when I learned more about computers and actually understood it the second time.  (But it's really not very technical at all.)

Often I reread the first couple of books in a series if I waited too long to read the later ones and forgot some of the details.

Judith Krantz, Scruples.

Various Anne Rice novels.

Bradley, The Mists of Avalon.

As a kid, A Wrinkle in Time. 

Also as a kid, Mara, Daughter of the Nile.  Checked that one out of the library about 25 times; the librarians were starting to look at me funny.  (Years later, when Amazon came along, I searched for all the favorite books from childhood that I had assumed were pretty obscure.  I was amazed to find out what a cult following this one has.)

And if I were to go look at my bookshelves the list would get even longer.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Walk into Yesterday by Mildred Davis
This one says $40 for the paperback. Hmmm wonder how much I could get for mine LOL. The price seems to range from .70 to 50



Here's another one 


The complete Magic Kingdom series


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not big on reading books more than once anymore because I just have so many I want to read! However, I have read these books multiple times:

*To Kill a Mocking Bird*

*The Lord Of the Rings* series

*The Outlander* series

*The Stand*, by Stephen King

The *Twilight* series

EllenR


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Stephen King...The Stand
> Robert Heinlein...Stranger in a Strange Land


I have read both versions of each more than once. 

So many of the ones already listed.

Books read multiple times as a child and at least once again as an adult:
Wizard of Oz (entire series multiple times as a child - now have entire series on Kindle waiting to be read)
Understood Betsy
A Wrinkle in Time
Narnia series
Charlotte's Web
Tom Sawyer
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Anne of Green Gables
Jungle Book
most Dr. Seuss

Anna


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Books/series I have read more than once:

The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich
The Kay Scarpetta series by Patricia Cornwell
The Archie McNally series by Lawrence Sanders
Many of the Spenser books by Robert B. Parker
The Harry Bosch series by Michael Connelly
Many of the Stone Barrington and Holly Barker books by Stuart Woods

When you get to a certain age, rereading books may happen by accident.  An advantage(?) of getting older is picking up a book or series a couple of years after reading it/them and being able to read it like it's the first time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> When you get to a certain age, rereading books may happen by accident. An advantage(?) of getting older is picking up a book or series a couple of years after reading it/them and being able to read it like it's the first time.


Too funny. My mom called the other day and said she's pretty sure she has read the book she's currently reading sometime previously. Cracked me up. 
deb


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Between childhood and adulthood (presuming I've arrived)

Sherlock Holmes (all of them multiple times)
Tom Sawyer
Huck Finn
Danny Dunn (all of them)
Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators (all of them)
Tom Clancy's first three Jack Ryan
The Cuckoo's Egg (several times)

and probably others that don't come to mind right off.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Life After Death: The Burden of Proof - Deepak Chopra


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> ...
> When you get to a certain age, rereading books may happen by accident. An advantage(?) of getting older is picking up a book or series a couple of years after reading it/them and being able to read it like it's the first time.


Not sure I've gotten quite that old yet. For me I think it's mostly a matter of how well the book is written in general and how much the author gets me to care about the characters. If those aspects are strong, it usually does not bother me much that I know "who did it" or how the story will end. On the other hand, if it's only real strong point is the plot, then once will probably be enough, or at least it will have to wait a few years until most of the details have faded from my memory.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez, no one's said Pride & Prejudice yet?  Or did I miss it?  

Actually, I've read all my books except for a handful of modern chick-lit stuff multiple times.  Usually over and over and over and over (buy it again when it falls apart) and over and over and over...  



I think I have every book mentioned on this thread except for the patricia briggs books which are on my list to get soon.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Its so exciting to see so many of the same books on these lists as mine. It brings back memories and makes me want to go back and read them again!

Thomas Covenant series by Stephen R. Donaldson
Mallorean/Begariad/Elenium by David Eddings
The Stand by Stephen King
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein (and many others)
The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
The Foundation series by Mercedes Lackey

I am sure I am missing some


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, the Chronicles of Narnia, yes, that's a series that I've read countless times since I was about 8 years old. I've read A Wrinkle in Time and its sequels many times, too. It is funny that the kids' books seem to be the most universally re-read.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Books that stand up for multiple readings are books that generally effect your life, and books you would recommend readily to others: I'll show you mine, if you show me yours.
> 
> *Lord of the Rings* - 37 reads
> 
> ...


It looks like we have similar reading taste.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

laura99 said:


> The Foundation series by Mercedes Lackey


There are two Foundation series?? I would have thought there'd be copyright issues over that. I meant the Asimov one..... what's the Lackey series about?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> When you get to a certain age, rereading books may happen by accident. An advantage(?) of getting older is picking up a book or series a couple of years after reading it/them and being able to read it like it's the first time.


LOL, and here I thought it was because I've read soo many books I no longer remember what I've already read  !

theresam


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> There are two Foundation series?? I would have thought there'd be copyright issues over that. I meant the Asimov one..... what's the Lackey series about?


You can't copyright a title.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> You can't copyright a title.


True. But still... somehow it seems that there should be something wrong with that.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

(of course!)

 (and I've seen all the filmed versions, too)



And not yet on Kindle:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> There are two Foundation series?? I would have thought there'd be copyright issues over that. I meant the Asimov one..... what's the Lackey series about?


As best I can tell, the series is called "Collegium Chronicles" while _Foundation_ is the title of the first book in the series.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> As best I can tell, the series is called "Collegium Chronicles" while _Foundation_ is the title of the first book in the series.


Thank you for explaining! I'll be more specific when I refer to that book title from now on.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Bible. Thanks to the One Year Bible which is great - I've read it every year.... I think I'm on the 12th time.


I have read and re-read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon and will continue to do so until I can no longer read.... it's incredible!!

I've also read Stephen King's The Stand multiple times and continue to enjoy it often. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See is a recent repeat read for me. It touches my heart. And I will always continue to reread my childhood favorites and the classics.


----------



## X-Ray Witch (Apr 4, 2009)

I reread many books. Some because I just love them, others to remind myself story details before reading the latest sequel,.

Lord of the Rings- about 40 times since high school days (long, long ago!)
McCaffrey Pern series 
Jean Auel's Earth's Children series (Clan of the Cave Bear...etc)
Most of everything Heinlein's written, with "Time Enough for Love" a special favorite
Gabaldon's Outlander series
Asimov's Foundation series
Longyear's Circus World series
Anthony's Zanth books and his Incarnations of Immortality series
Clavell's Shogun, Tai-Pan, Noble House, Gai-Jin and King Rat
some of James Michener's : Hawaii, Centennial, Alaska, Chesapeake, Carribean, The Covenant
Farmer's Riverworld Saga

....and that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not usually reread books because there are just too many new ones. I did reread this one 



I would love to experience this series again (mostly the earlier books in the series)


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think I have ever reread a book, I have tried, but since I know how the story ends, I just end up skipping too much cause I want to get on with it!! LOL

There are just too many good books out there to read!!

However I will say that I will attempt again to reread the Outlander series for when the new book comes out, I want to refresh my memory on it, though I can't imagine I'll take the time to read it word for word.   

Rachel


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> My grandmother sent this series to my mom when I was about 12, I picked them up to read and my gram was horrified...not exactly reading for a 12 year old. Still, I liked the series and they hold sentimental value to me. I recently got them on ebay. My 12 yr old ambition was to read them in French. I got over it.
> Anqelique Series by Sergeanne Golon. They are long out of print now.


Wow, never thought I would see someone mention the Angelique series. I must have read this series and the Lymond Chronicles by Dorothy Dunnett at least 10 times when I was a teenager. These days, I rarely read anything over again - too many new books in my TBR pile - but now I'm dying to go back and reread both of these again.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

When I gave my mother a Kindle demo a few days ago, I wanted to show her how quickly one could get a new book. I asked her to pick a title. She named the first Angelique book.

Of course I had figured she'd pick some _new_ book that she wanted, so it would actually be available!


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

When I was a kid:
- My Friend Flicka - again and again and again, and yes, cried everytime (read the other two multiple times too)
- Black Gold and King of the Wind - in fact, I still own these books, the very same ones that my mother read then passed on to me.
- Black Beauty - again and again and again, and yes, cried everytime (horse fans, see a pattern?  )
- Christopher Pike books - especially Remember Me

As an older person:
- Time Enough for Love by Heinlein (twice now, it's a book my dad LOVES and he gave me his work-stained and underlined copy, he drives a gasoline semi)
- Fight Club (3 times now, wrote a paper on it for my lit crit class last semester)

This list doesn't include any books I've had to re-read for college classes, and it DEFINITELY doesn't include any books I've had to re-read because I'm teaching them in my own high school classes.

Those who have read the Dark Tower series more than once, I envy you. That's on my "to do list" for sometime in the future. Hubby and I read it aloud for the past few years (yes, took us about 6-7 years to read through the series on car trips). We just finished about a year ago and it was like a long friendship had been suddenly ended. I plan to pick it up sometime in the future and just read it to myself and get through it a lot quicker and connect some of the dots I may have missed along the way.



> When you get to a certain age, rereading books may happen by accident. An advantage(?) of getting older is picking up a book or series a couple of years after reading it/them and being able to read it like it's the first time.





drenee said:


> Too funny. My mom called the other day and said she's pretty sure she has read the book she's currently reading sometime previously. Cracked me up.
> deb


My mom complains of a similar problem. For her, it's not an age or memory thing. What makes her mad is when she picks up a book by a favorite author, gets it home, starts reading, only to realize a bit into the book that she's read the book before... she remembers the story... it's the COVER that has changed which prompted her to get the book! GRRR.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Not available on the Kindle yet, but some of my favorite re-reads are:

The Last Herald-Mage Series and The Heralds of Valdemar by Mercedes Lackey

Personally I think these are her two best series ever. Some of the newer ones just don't have the same feel.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So many if mine have been mentioned, HP, Outlander, in Death....  But I'll add The Thorn Birds and Tim by Colleen McCollough. And If Tomorrow Ever Comes by Sidney Sheldon.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Not available on the Kindle yet, but some of my favorite re-reads are:
> 
> The Last Herald-Mage Series and The Heralds of Valdemar by Mercedes Lackey
> 
> Personally I think these are her two best series ever. Some of the newer ones just don't have the same feel.


I agree..it seems like she is trying to stretch it out. I still get the new books but whether or not I will re-read them is still open for debate.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I absolutely love the classics and find myself reading books like The Iliad and The Nibeliungenlied over and over again. Of course, my all time favorite book is J.R.R. Tolkien's The Silmarillion. I still have the first hardcover print. It's amazing that the binding has still held up after all the reading I've done! Anyway, here are some of my most reread books:


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't re-read books often. But for some reason this book got me and I have read it a few times over the years.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I agree..it seems like she is trying to stretch it out. I still get the new books but whether or not I will re-read them is still open for debate.


I've even stopped getting the new books. If I run across one cheap at a used book store, I'll get it, but I'm not paying for signed hardcovers of hers anymore. Sigh. They used to be so enthralling.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't re-read many of the books I've read but here are a few that I did:

The Elenium Series by David Eddings
The Adolescence of P1 by Thomas Ryan
The Jesus Factor by Edwin Corley
Many of the Pern series by Anne Maccaffrey
Some individual books of some of Maccaffrey's other series.
Some of the Belgariad series by Eddings
The Holy Bible (couple of times)


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Books I've read three or more times:

_Lolita_ by Valdimer Nabokov
_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad
_All the Pretty Horses_ by Cormac McCarthy 
_The Stranger_ by Albert Camus
_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka
_Dune _by Frank Herbert
_Day of the Triffids_ by John Wyndham


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's some more of my twice-reads:

       

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

auntmarge said:


>


You can get Canticle in a Kindle compatible format here:

http://ebooks.ebookmall.com/title/canticle-for-leibowitz-in-extra-large-print-kindle-compatible-miller-ebooks.htm

L


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Jonathon Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach
Illusions - Richard Bach
Chronicles of Narnia - C.S. Lewis
Dune - Frank Herbert
Stranger in a Strange Land - Robert Heinlein
Black Beauty - Anna Sewell
1984 - George Orwell
Anything by Harlan Ellison
LOTR (even though I really don't like it, I have read it several times, just to be sure)
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert Pirsig
Neuromancer - William Gibson

I'm sure there are others, but these are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> Jonathon Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach
> Illusions - Richard Bach


I loved both of these books. I have them in hard cover. I now want to go pull them out to just read again. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> Jonathon Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach


Jonathon Livingston Seagull! I found my copy of that a couple of weeks ago. It had been a gift from my sister. I reread it as soon as I found it (accompanied by the movie soundtrack)

A partial list includes of others I have reread

The Count of Monte Cristo - the standard by which I judge all adventure novels
Little Women
Schindler's List
The Chant of Jimmy Blacksmith
The Nazi Doctors
Several of the Pern Books
Several of the Calvin and Hobbes books - OK, so they're comics, they still come in book form.
Snow Falling on Cedars
Her Name Titanic
Ordinary Men


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Like a previous poster, I reread My Friend Flicka many times in my youth.  And now in my age I still reread James Herriott's All Creatures Great and Small, every 5 or so years.

Others I also reread every 5-10 years are Dick Francis (the most recent ones by his son probably won't qualify, although he's improving), Dana Stabenow, and Nevada Barr.  These are also the authors I always bought in hardback as soon as they came out, and already I've broken that pattern and gotten the latest from each for the Kindle.

Ellen


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> And now in my age I still reread James Herriott's All Creatures Great and Small, every 5 or so years.
> These are also the authors I always bought in hardback as soon as they came out, and already I've broken that pattern and gotten the latest from each for the Kindle.
> 
> Ellen


I used to read All Creatures Great and Small every few years but during the last reading the book fell apart. If it ever becomes available on Kindle, I will buy it with out hesitation.
I can't seem to break my habit of buying certain authors in HC. Anything by Caleb Carr, the latest in the Pern series, if Jean Auel ever finishes that next book and more. Except for the Pern books (I have them all in HC) I need to start buying for the K.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I used to read All Creatures Great and Small every few years but during the last reading the book fell apart. If it ever becomes available on Kindle, I will buy it with out hesitation.


Those are good books, I haven't read them in a while though. Off to go add them to the I want to read this on Kindle thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I have read both versions of each more than once.
> 
> So many of the ones already listed.
> 
> ...


All of the above plus many more, including:

the Bible
The Stand
The Left Behind Series (except the last 2)
The Happy Hollisters
The Hobbit
The Velveteen Rabbit
The Circle Trilogy

oh so many to remember!! I will also probably re-read the The Twilight Series as well!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> The Left Behind Series (except the last 2)


Got REALLY frustrated with these. I was reading them as they were being published. (I am so much happier when I find a series after it is already complete, hate waiting between books.) 
Anyway, I felt that the writers were just trying to stretch out the series to sell more books. I don't think books 3,4,5,&6 *combined* had enough story in them for *one* book. I stopped there.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Ooh, I remember The Happy Hollisters! I used to go the library, get a batch of their books, and read them all in like a day.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just thought of a few more that I frequently re-read:

Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones
Harry Potter series
Watership Down by Richard Adams
All of Jane Austen's books
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
The Phantom Tollbooth by Norton Juster


----------



## nashbridges (May 16, 2009)

Three books:

The Neverending Story - Michael Ende
Momo - Michael Ende
The Moon is Down - John Steinbeck


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive re-read alot of the stephanie plum books. Just recently re-read Eleven On Top, Twelve Sharp, and Plum Lovin' because I had the DTB's and I hadn't caught up to #13 in the series yet to buy on my k2. Im all re-read and caught up now so back to readind on my kindle for a while.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

nashbridges said:


> Three books:
> 
> The Neverending Story - Michael Ende


I love this book and it is one that I will continue to read in DTB format because I have it as a first edition with the red and green ink which makes the reading experience different. Perhap in years to come when color e-ink is affordable I will get it in Kindle format if it is available.


----------

